

Unicorn + Bluepill + Nginx - Jamsii
http://blog.halftoneapp.com/unicorn-bluepill-nginx/

======
electrum
Why is proxying Unicorn to Nginx preferable to using Nginx directly with
Passenger?

~~~
tomfakes
In my experience with both Passenger/nginx and Unicorn/nginx, Unicorn is much
more under control with the number of processes it spawns. Passenger may have
fixed this by now, but when I was testing, Passenger would forget about
processes and spin up new ones. Eventually, you'd run out of memory and Bad
Things would ensue.

Unicorn has _never_ done that to me. For production use, that makes the
decision really easy

------
EliRivers
I was hoping it was about Joanna Rutkowska :(

